# Full-frame v. crop sensors : A comparison



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2012)

Does this make sense?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, it makes sense.  Things to add would be that this is a comparison of the field of view and the specific crop factor that is being applied.


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 14, 2012)

Muy bueno Sparky! I really hope this helps clear up all the confusion that the forums have been seeing as of late


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 14, 2012)

togalive said:


> Muy bueno Sparky! I really hope this helps clear up all the confusion that the forums have been seeing as of late


Similar photos/diagrams have been available on the net for years...and yet the confusion remains.  I do hope it helps...but someone people just seem to want to be confused.


----------



## Helen B (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice, clear diagram, but the captions are a little confusing. What you are showing as the 'field of view' should be the 'image circle' shouldn't it? The field of view is defined by a combination of the format and the lens, it is not defined solely by the lens (ie the fields of view are the rectangles - they would only be the circles if the lens' image circle was smaller than the format, which is not the case here). The image circle is a property of the lens and only the lens.

(Keith - KmH - has a diagram that uses the correct terminology)


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2012)

Helen B said:


> Nice, clear diagram, but the captions are a little confusing. What you are showing as the 'field of view' should be the 'image circle' shouldn't it?



So change FOV to something like "Scene projected by __ lens"?




Helen B said:


> The field of view is defined by a combination of the format and the lens, it is not defined solely by the lens (ie the fields of view are the rectangles - they would only be the circles if the lens' image circle was smaller than the format, which is not the case here).



I think it's precisely the case here..... using a crop lens on a full sensor will not fill it, thereby affecting the FOV




Helen B said:


> The image circle is a property of the lens and only the lens.



Which I think the diagram shows... regardless of which sensor is used, the image circle remains the same.


----------



## Helen B (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe I should have been clearer:

The circles in your diagram (marked as 'fields of view') are not 'fields of view', they are 'image circles'.

The rectangles in your diagram are 'fields of view'.

Best,
Helen


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 14, 2012)

Now, Now, I thought I had it at last but there you go again confusing me :lmao:


----------



## jake337 (Mar 14, 2012)

PapaMatt said:


> Now, Now, I thought I had it at last but there you go again confusing me :lmao:



It's easy!  The circles are the image that the lens refracts(right word here?), the squares are what each sized sensor actually captures.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 14, 2012)

jake337 said:


> PapaMatt said:
> 
> 
> > Now, Now, I thought I had it at last but there you go again confusing me :lmao:
> ...




lol, I understand, it was a joke with all that chat with Helen,, Thank You much


----------



## jake337 (Mar 14, 2012)

PapaMatt said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > PapaMatt said:
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2012)

jake337 said:


> It's easy!  The circles are the image that the lens *projects*, the squares are what each sized sensor actually captures.



I fixed it for you.


----------



## jake337 (Mar 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy!  The circles are the image that the lens *projects*, the squares are what each sized sensor actually captures.
> ...



Thanks, I was having a mental fart.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2012)

Better?


----------



## skieur (Mar 14, 2012)

OK, so for beginners, that still does not mean very much. Their question would be which is better and why? Looking at photos side by side, full frame does not always come out on top in sharpness and detail, so why buy a 20 meg full frame and not a 20 meg crop body for example?

skieur


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2012)

skieur said:


> OK, so for beginners, that still does not mean very much. Their question would be which is better and why? Looking at photos side by side, full frame does not always come out on top in sharpness and detail, so why buy a 20 meg full frame and not a 20 meg crop body for example?
> 
> skieur



It doesn't address the differences between an aluminum tripod and a carbon fiber one either.  Nor does it answer Guide Number questions.  Or raw v. jpeg.


----------



## skieur (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, the ONLY comparison (per your title) for a lot of photographers is WHAT does this mean for choosing full frame or crop frame camera for purchase?

skieur


----------

